# Any features from old games you miss that weren't in New Leaf?



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 21, 2016)

I personally miss the Tom Nook point system in Wild World


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 21, 2016)

I miss going to the Marquee. I know Club LOL is basically the same thing, but the Marquee always felt more special. I also miss the city's music.


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 21, 2016)

Also to add on: letters in bottles xD


----------



## Altarium (Aug 21, 2016)

I miss Celeste's observatory! I think it was a cute feature and I always went up there... Same for the lighthouse, it was amazing being able to get inside.


----------



## xara (Aug 21, 2016)

Iwaseleanor said:


> Also to add on: letters in bottles xD



awh yeah, i loved when bottled letters would just randomly wash up on the beach, or how you could even send out a bottled letter yourself


----------



## trinity. (Aug 23, 2016)

> I miss going to the Marquee. I know Club LOL is basically the same thing, but the Marquee always felt more special. I also miss the city's music.


ikr D:


----------



## QueenOpossum (Aug 28, 2016)

Iwaseleanor said:


> Also to add on: letters in bottles xD



Yes!! Imagine how perfect that would be with Streetpass!


----------



## Licorice (Aug 28, 2016)

I miss all of the events from Population Growing. They were adorable! Idk why Nintendo thought it was a good idea to remove them. RIP the aerobics radio. </3


----------



## creamyy (Aug 28, 2016)

Omg I was playing wild world yesterday and I actually miss the messages in the bottle you would find on the beach. They were so adorable I loved them. And then when you would connect with friends you'd get messages in a bottle that they had sent.

Also I miss the villagers' dialogue. Honestly, the stuff in new leaf gets repetitive. And I miss how they would ask for a new shirt or like ask for a whole furniture series.


----------



## chapstick (Aug 29, 2016)

wisp. i mean, i know he's coming back with the amiibo update, but i still miss staying up really late to see him. he was cool


----------



## fernstain (Aug 29, 2016)

harlequin said:


> awh yeah, i loved when bottled letters would just randomly wash up on the beach, or how you could even send out a bottled letter yourself



loved it too!


----------



## Plushieluver101 (Aug 31, 2016)

Guys. You forgot. The Balloon Man! ACLGTTC was the absolute bomb! It took me forever to get into NL. I loved LGTTC way too much. I never managed to understand the acre system well enough or execute the tiles. I used this online acre program but that didn't help me much


----------



## rocklazy (Aug 31, 2016)

I loved getting those messages in the bottles and coconuts at my beach. I also liked flea market days in WW it was such a good day to sell EVERYTHING.


----------



## pika62221 (Aug 31, 2016)

Iwaseleanor said:


> I personally miss the Tom Nook point system in Wild World



I'm STILL earning points with that! Over a decade later and I haven't maxed it yet! Sure, I have the 20% discount, but just trying to max that and the savings are 2 goals of mine, just gotta keep chugging along, eventually I will! 

As far as things I miss, the Acorn Festival from Wild World was fun- I probably miss Cornimer more. I kind of miss Tortimer in town, having him on tours is okay, but I miss seeing him in the town hall (asleep too!). I miss the Cherry Blossom from GameCube, as well as July 4th fireworks from GC. I miss the Marquee from City Folk where Shrunk performed, that actually felt more like a show than his Club LOL does now. I miss Serena and Farley living in the fountain/Wishing Well, since that was the way you got the gold axes. I also kind of miss the scrolling from the GameCube, probably because I started playing Zelda back in 1987, and when the screen scrolled over like that, it was new, felt like an open world, they changed that with Wild World, making it a full level town, and took out the scrolling. :/


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 1, 2016)

Voice chat in City Folk XD I'm pretty sure everyone would want voice chat in Animal Crossing though.


----------



## Bea (Sep 1, 2016)

I liked asking the villagers if they need help with anything, I do miss that. (Although I don't miss having to cross 6 towns to get their silly pocket pikachu)

I miss Wisp a lot, I loved tracking him down. Plus he's adorable.


----------



## lindseynewleaf (Sep 1, 2016)

There seem to be far less events and special NPCs in NL. 

Other than that, in the GC, I loved finding random balls and kicking them around with your villagers. It's random, but it was one of my favorite things! Also, villagers seemed to have a lot more to say in older games. They were always saying new and exciting things.


----------



## AlienLiaru (Sep 2, 2016)

Drawing on Blanca's face.


----------



## Shawna (Sep 2, 2016)

NES Games
Sports Fair
Rifle Day
Point System

I miss it all, but especially the sports fair.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 9, 2016)

Not sure it would be considered a feature really, but I miss how the personalities in wild world seemed more forceful. Like the snooty and the cranky villagers really lived up to their names and it was great building friendships and seeing them warm to you. I know there's a similar thing in new leaf but it's not really as notiacble in my opinion.

Stopping villagers moving was also much simpler


----------



## returnofsaturn (Sep 10, 2016)

omg i miss so much old stuff like:
- messages in bottles
- biancas face
- the balloon guy in the city
- the bus to the city (lol it was cute)
- yay day compliments
- the debit card thing in city folk
- the "message of the week"s and "talking to myself"s on the message board
- wishing on stars
- constellation making
- celeste
- KK playing at the roost every saturday at 8

):


----------



## SmallestJen (Sep 10, 2016)

Honestly what I miss most is being able to make constellations. There was something so charming about looking up and seeing the constellation you made appearing or fading with the seasons.
Not to mention how happy it made Celeste. I also really miss the dialogue from Wild World where you tell Celeste she's cute and she gets all flustered.


----------



## blossum (Sep 10, 2016)

SmallestJen said:


> Honestly what I miss most is being able to make constellations. There was something so charming about looking up and seeing the constellation you made appearing or fading with the seasons.
> Not to mention how happy it made Celeste. I also really miss the dialogue from Wild World where you tell Celeste she's cute and she gets all flustered.


Yessss! Yes!
I don't really miss it but I remember finding the password for Redd's was fun in WW.


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 12, 2016)

blossum said:


> I don't really miss it but I remember finding the password for Redd's was fun in WW.



Omg yes! I forgot about that

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually overall miss that the dialogue was better a more unique in previous games. Even Resetti, who was annoying but in a weird way I miss the way he used to act when I played WW


----------



## axo (Sep 12, 2016)

I really miss the flea market, the recycle bin, Nook's errands, and messages in bottles from wild world.


----------



## SmallestJen (Sep 12, 2016)

Aww you know what else I miss?
Blathers living up to his name :c 
I remember being super excited when his name finally clicked lmao.

But I used to be so excited everytime I found a new bug or fish to donate. Because it meant I'd get to hear Blathers tell me a fact or recipe!!!
I miss almost anything dialogue related from Wild World Tbh. It had so much more character, and despite the dialogue being programmed it felt personal somehow.


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 17, 2016)

I miss seeing Tortimer walk around during special occasions (maybe on special days, he could come visit town even if he's not the mayor anymore?), and I miss the Flea Market (mainly because that would give me a good way to clean ugly furniture from my villagers homes...), and I think that having the crankies be slightly meaner would be nice, it makes it more rewarding when they act affectionate towards you.


----------



## robbywow (Sep 18, 2016)

I miss the city, (main street's ok but the city had that charm, ya know?) the Nook point system, the flea market... Other things I can't think of... Man, why would they get rid of some of these great things?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 18, 2016)

Errands for items that didn't mess up their clothes or houses


----------



## oath2order (Sep 18, 2016)

Iwaseleanor said:


> I personally miss the Tom Nook point system in Wild World



Yeah, that was a pretty fun thing, I liked the rewards.



Alien51 said:


> I miss going to the Marquee. I know Club LOL is basically the same thing, but the Marquee always felt more special. I also miss the city's music.



The City *did* have good music.



Iwaseleanor said:


> Also to add on: letters in bottles xD



Letters in bottles was before it's time. Would have been perfect for StreetPass.



Altarium said:


> I miss Celeste's observatory! I think it was a cute feature and I always went up there... Same for the lighthouse, it was amazing being able to get inside.



But there was nothing to do *do* in the lighthouse. Kinda glad that was removed, it was pointless. The observatory was nice.



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Voice chat in City Folk XD I'm pretty sure everyone would want voice chat in Animal Crossing though.



Yeah, I wouldn't mind it, but I hate my voice.



AlienLiaru said:


> Drawing on Blanca's face.



Dongers. Lots of dongers.



LinkToTheWorld said:


> Not sure it would be considered a feature really, but I miss how the personalities in wild world seemed more forceful. Like the snooty and the cranky villagers really lived up to their names and it was great building friendships and seeing them warm to you. I know there's a similar thing in new leaf but it's not really as notiacble in my opinion.
> 
> Stopping villagers moving was also much simpler



Issue I have with this is it's basically "I WANT MEANER EDGIER VILLAGERS"



returnofsaturn said:


> omg i miss so much old stuff like:
> - messages in bottles
> - biancas face
> - the balloon guy in the city
> ...



Ugh I hated Yay Day.

The Debit Card was so useful!! IDK why they removed that.



SmallestJen said:


> Honestly what I miss most is being able to make constellations. There was something so charming about looking up and seeing the constellation you made appearing or fading with the seasons.
> Not to mention how happy it made Celeste. I also really miss the dialogue from Wild World where you tell Celeste she's cute and she gets all flustered.





SilkSpectre said:


> Errands for items that didn't mess up their clothes or houses



Y'all are nitpicky if you complaining about what villagers wear.


----------



## Shyfyre (Sep 19, 2016)

I miss almost everything from WW, but i really miss the playable nes games you could get in pop. Growing oh and some of the events they had too like um I forgot the name but it was like feild day and the last thing from pop growing was when the villagers would bury something in the town and tell you about it on the wall.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 20, 2016)

I miss the recycling bin.

Bring that back and ill be content


----------



## Kissi (Sep 21, 2016)

Shyfyre said:


> I miss almost everything from WW, but i really miss the playable nes games you could get in pop. Growing oh and some of the events they had too like um I forgot the name but it was like feild day and the last thing from pop growing was when the villagers would bury something in the town and tell you about it on the wall.



Yes! When I was a kid, my whole family played the gamecube version and my dad's house had all the playable NES games. I had no idea those were in the game til he found them and I thought they were a-ma-zing.

Also, I kinda miss morning aerobics. I always wanted to get enough stamps to get the aerobics radio, but I had to leave for school in the mornings and never had enough time.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 23, 2016)

Well, NewLeaf is actually the first game from this series that I played, so... I hope I won't mistake something here, but looking at previous games, the star observatory from CityFolk seemed very pretty and entertaining! 
Also, I tried a bit of original AnimalCrossing on emulator (was GameCube perhaps, or N64?), and there were different kind of flowers, or at least the names weren't the same. I wish we had those flowers too in NewLeaf, for more diversity.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Sep 24, 2016)

I miss the observatory on the second floor of the museum. There wasn't much from Wild World that I preferred over New Leaf, but I think that is one thing I liked better. The gift shop is okay, but the observatory was so much better.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 25, 2016)

Acorn Festival and making constellations!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 29, 2016)

Shyfyre said:


> I miss almost everything from WW, but i really miss the playable nes games you could get in pop. Growing oh and some of the events they had too like um I forgot the name but it was like feild day and the last thing from pop growing was when the villagers would bury something in the town and tell you about it on the wall.



Pretty much the same, other than the designs of the actual villagers. That's one thing I do prefer in new leaf. And the fact that after playing new leaf and going back on to wild world I noitce how much slower the whole thing seems to run. 
But so many things were much similpler, the activities that were available and the fact it was much easier to stop villagers from moving. Might play a bit of wild world later


----------

